# Germany repatriating its gold



## shnaek (16 Jan 2013)

So Germany is repatriating much of its gold from France and the US. Signs that things are very bad, or simply a reaction to political pressure? 

I don't think it's that surprising a move. Many are expecting a gold backed IMF currency supported by Russia and China to come along soon. But one would imagine this move won't help the dollar. 

What does AAM think?


----------



## leroy67 (16 Jan 2013)

What's really disturbing is with all the US Government Paper in circulation and nothing to back it up with other than more paper. At least with the old gold standard you knew that there was something behind the paper. Are the Germans worried the French & US Governments might be leasing a bit of it on the side


----------



## Chris (16 Jan 2013)

I think it is mainly political pressure and a backlash from the public about US politics criticizing and picking its nose in German and European affairs. 
And of course the value of all that gold is now so large that it is not just small change and the public would feel more comfortable if it were located in Germany. 
If I was a conspiracy theorist then I would possibly speculate about Germany planning to resurrect the Deutsche Mark and back it with gold.


----------



## leroy67 (16 Jan 2013)

Conspiracy Theorist Chris or wishful thinker


----------



## Chris (16 Jan 2013)

leroy67 said:


> Conspiracy Theorist Chris or wishful thinker



hahahaha, yes, a lot of wishful thinking


----------

